# Spectacular new species discovered in New Guinea



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Spectacular new species discovered in New Guinea - Yahoo! News


----------



## dravenxavier (Mar 12, 2008)

The frogs are cool and everything...

But a 2.5 meter freshwater RIVER SHARK?? Now that's awesome.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing bro......1m rats? No thanks.....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Frogs with vampire fangs.....


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Frogs with vampire fangs.....


Sorry Chris. Been there done that

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/62600-frog-fangs.html


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

mantisdragon91 said:


> Sorry Chris. Been there done that
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/science-conservation/62600-frog-fangs.html


Yeah I think a frog with fangs is more insane than a tad with fangs though


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

We shall call them frangs.


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

ChrisK said:


> Yeah I think a frog with fangs is more insane than a tad with fangs though


My bad. Didn't look closely enough.. A frog with fangs would indeed make me more nervous than a tad.


----------



## SavannaZilla (Jan 19, 2011)

> Thanks for sharing bro......1m rats? No thanks.....


Actually, they would be pretty useful for feeding big snakes!


----------



## Paul (Nov 15, 2007)

lovely, though the new species of pit viper in the thai house in the rafters is a more impressive story.


----------

